# Tegu temperament



## skyhead (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok I have this same post over on redtailboa.net and i was referred to come here and ask... hopefully I can find some help.


So about about 7 months ago I got a young black and white tegu. For the first couple months he was super nice, you could hold him all day he would sleep in your hands, go to sleep on your chest, reach in a pick him up anytime. Well one day he managed to escape and I found him about 4 hours later. Well after finding him he had turned wild. I gave him a few days and tried to pick him up and he opens his mouth, runs frantically around the cage, puffs up real big, hisses, and whips his tail. I tried putting a glove on and gradually picking him up but all he wants to do is bite and its pretty vicious. He will latch on and shake back and forth actually leaving small tears in the leather glove. I've tried working with him for some time with no luck. Is there anything I can do to tame him back down?

-skyler


----------



## ierowe (Apr 21, 2009)

From what i have read he is going through puberty. Give him a month and he will get over it. I guess leave him alone til then. 7-9 months is when they do this.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup sounds like puberty to me, usually its not that bad though...more like a flighty reaction but i guess biting and tail whips can accomidate that. Just give him some time, they grow out of it.


----------



## bajaha69 (Apr 23, 2009)

do females do this as well are is it mainly males?


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 23, 2009)

bajaha69 said:


> do females do this as well are is it mainly males?


They all do. The only variable is when and for how long.


----------

